# Reflexology and Acupuncture in Aberdeen



## Stacey84 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi All, 

I've just had my second failed IVF and hoping to go for our third cycle in the next 3 months. I have read that a lot of people go for acupuncture and reflexology and wondered if anyone could recommend places in Aberdeen/Aberdeenshire that offered these?
How soon should I start doing them and how often? I did find a number for an acupuncturist but I was too late in calling them to be able to go for my last cycle.

Any suggestions or recommendations welcome

Stacey


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Stacey

I've been going to Aberdeen Acupuncture Clinic for a few months. Fan is very nice - and extremely experienced so I would recommend him. He doesn't do reflexology though. 

I'm actually starting IVF next month so haven't used it alongside before. I do plan to though - I always feel more chilled out after so definitely think there is something in it! 

I would start sooner rather than later if I were you. From what I gather it is better to have been doing it for a while before.

Good luck!


----------



## Stacey84 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Is that the one in Mannofield? I might give them a call. 

Good luck for your cycle. I'm still waiting on a follow up appointment so not sure when my next one will be

xx


----------

